# Christmas in Orlando



## RJones (Dec 5, 2017)

Full 2 BR Vacation Village unit. Sleeps up to 8. Please PM me.


----------



## Ryan Burnette (Dec 7, 2017)

Still have this avialable??


----------



## RJones (Dec 7, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Ryan Burnette (Dec 7, 2017)

832-498-5162. Please call me


----------



## MistiDawn14 (Dec 7, 2017)

What are the dates for this? I am Looking for 12/26-1/1.


----------



## RJones (Dec 8, 2017)

Yes


----------



## MistiDawn14 (Dec 8, 2017)

RJones said:


> Yes


How can i reach You to find out where and how much?


----------



## RJones (Dec 8, 2017)

Sorry. Been really busy today.


----------



## RJones (Dec 8, 2017)

¨Sorry. It was someone else who posted their number in the forum. Spoke to the resort today and there are 2 large beds and a sleeper sofa. It will accommodate 6.


----------



## MistiDawn14 (Dec 8, 2017)

RJones said:


> ¨Sorry. It was someone else who posted their number in the forum. Spoke to the resort today and there are 2 large beds and a sleeper sofa. It will accommodate 6.


I app You trying to help! I need 4 beds tho. Thanks anyhow!


----------

